# Firearms and Shooting > Firearms, Optics and Accessories >  30 06

## jakewire

Who has one, who doesn't, and why not.

----------


## gimp

I don't

----------


## jakewire

well you should, you know you should.

----------


## gimp

nah

----------


## jakewire

I read a novel in that Nah,

----------


## Tuidog

I do goes alright

----------


## jakewire

Thankyou Tuidog, it sems those that have, have more knowledge , than those that haven't.

----------


## andyanimal31

my first centre fire was an old mauser 98 with a light fibre glass stock in 3006.this was back in the day before suppressors and the best thing was i thought all guns booted like my old bitch!
I eventually rebarelled it to a 308 and it was way more pleasent.
The reality is it is a good chambering but just not in fashion this decade. At least when you go to the range you can hold your head high that its a 30 cal in along action and not one of those other pussy whipped chamberings!

----------


## Tuidog

Mine is a Howa 1500 fluted with a boyds stock. was initially using norma 180gr soft points to get some brass and have been running 150gr Woodleigh protected points pushed with 61 grs 2209. It does the job, 98% of the deer I shoot are fallow , I'm considering using a softer 150 gr projectile once I run out of the woodies, I think they are a little too hard for small deer.

----------


## Steveh054

> Who has one, who doesn't, and why not.


I have a couple of the buggers at home, both BSA's A Majestic and a Monarch. The Majestic has 24" Barrel and the Monarch has been cut to 18 and 3/4" and is my go to Bush Pig. Shoots like it should at minus MOA and kills shit dead, recoils like a Mans rifle rather than a Latte caliber. The Majestic also shoots MOA and kills shit dead and recoils harder than the Monarch, Majestic stocks are really fucked so I always put a Boyds on any I have. A very versatile caliber and I wouldn't be afraid to walk across Africa with one. I have shot Wapiti, Red Deer, Sambar, Black Bear, Northern territory Buffalo, pigs and crocodile with a 30.06. If you want something hard to kill and is extremely dangerous have a crack at NT Buffalo..those fuckers are legendary for being tough and nasty. I have shot Rabbits, and those smelly little Prairie Dogs with one and turned a couple of Coyotes into dog shit with one as well. Shot a shit load of Goats around Cromwell using 130gr Pills to great effect, very spectacular kills on Goats with these pills.I now use my Monarch for Red Deer using 150gr Interlocks and RE 19 at around 2700fps for one shot kills out to 200 yards, if boredom sets in then it is used for Hares, Possums, stinky evil Stoats and Ferrets. Shot cats on Stewart Island with a 30.06 Majestic for the Govt. years ago...some said it was overkill but the fuckers were as dead as they can get so.........

----------


## jakewire

Well. I cannot see no reason, based on the replies, why everybody just dosen' t have a 30 06 .
Tikka make one don't they?

----------


## gadgetman

Most folks I know with a 30-06 decide that it is too long and shorten it, then they adjust the load, then figure they should have bought a 308 in the first place. I don't have one, would consider it, ... or a 280.

----------


## Rushy

I have a 30-06.  It kicks like a mule but it only takes one shot to do the business.

----------


## veitnamcam

My father has used one for the last 20 odd years.
A BRNO with set trigger and an old steel tube 4x.
It shoots really well with factory ammo and has accounted for many many deer and pigs.

----------


## Neckshot

We have a second hand 30 06 Bruno on our rack in the shop nice rifle.the only guys that show any intrest which is little are usually my older deertstalker mates.its just an observation,as soon as some dude writes and article in a mainstream hunting magazine about 30 06 they Will sell again.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Spudattack

What you after for it Neckshot? I have a thing for both Brnos and .36-06s! 
7x57 is another favourite but I need a Mauser in that!

----------


## Neckshot

> What you after for it Neckshot? I have a thing for both Brnos and .36-06s! 
> 7x57 is another favourite but I need a Mauser in that!


Its on behalf for 800 I think I will check 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Tahr

Owen, that  eccentric wharfie chap from Dunedin claims to know a bit about them. I'm surprised he hasn't turned up already. 
 :Grin:

----------


## erniec

Thats the reason I have one.
Read Hunter Climb High by Keith Severison as a kid and he used one.
Rex Forrester used them when guiding.He wrote about them.
The Yank magazines did a lot too.
Then you get one and use it and they are ok.
After using a .303 that didn't fit you any rifle that did was going to be good.
They have a bit of recoil but you only notice when shooting paper not animals.
Always reckoned 270 was worse for recoil.

----------


## NRT

I would not trade my 06 for anything,loaded 110 gr for wallabys 125gr for goats ,fallow and 165 gr reds mainly use 165 on everything now ,kills like hammer of thor

----------


## erniec

Interested to know if you have much of an issue with POI different projectile weights.
How do you find it say between 125gn and 165gr?

----------


## Neckshot

> What you after for it Neckshot? I have a thing for both Brnos and .36-06s! 
> 7x57 is another favourite but I need a Mauser in that!


I'd offer him 600 if it was me  :Grin: 
But I never said that  :Wink: 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## veitnamcam

Sorry but i still can't tell the difference in recoil of any non magnum round.
243,223,308,270,280,3006,303,30-30 they all feel the same to me.

----------


## john m

Once upon a time I would say "that 36-06 of mine really kicks with 180 gr pills". Now that I use 9.3 x 62 ,375 H&H Mag ,458 Win Mag ,450 x 3 1/4" I know better. I still like the old Parker Hale 30-06 that cost $116.00 45 years ago.Its just not the gun I take out much these days.

----------


## gimp

You must have fired the worlds hottest .223 loads if they feel in the same ballpark as anything on an -08 or -06 case

----------


## veitnamcam

> You must have fired the worlds hottest .223 loads if they feel in the same ballpark as anything on an -08 or -06 case


They all go bang and push back a bit.?

----------


## veitnamcam

> You must have fired the worlds hottest .223 loads if they feel in the same ballpark as anything on an -08 or -06 case


I recon noise is the biggest component of "felt"recoil.
Once its ducking loud its all the same.

----------


## BRADS

> Sorry but i still can't tell the difference in recoil of any non magnum round.
> 243,223,308,270,280,3006,303,30-30 they all feel the same to me.


Is that after those 15 steinys VC :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Tahr

> I recon noise is the biggest component of "felt"recoil.
> Once its ducking loud its all the same.


Rifle Recoil Table

----------


## john m

Push back a bit is really all they do. The word recoil only means something when you use a rifle that starts with .4 and is used on the worlds toughest, the ones that want to eat you or stomp you into the dirt.

----------


## PerazziSC3

The nastiest recoiling rifle I have fired is a mod 7 308, its quite sharp and aggressive. The 9.3x62 is more of a long punch, 300wsm is quite tam. 338edge is also more of a slow push but does have a good muzzle break on

----------


## kawhia

I had one, went bang and stuff fell over.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Is that after those 15 steinys VC


Ah no actually i am being serious.

If you were blind folded and fired a few rifles would you put both your testicles on the line to pick the caliber?

----------


## Shearer

Never owned a 30 06 but no reason I wouldn't.

----------


## BRADS

> Ah no actually i am being serious.
> 
> If you were blind folded and fired a few rifles would you put both your testicles on the line to pick the caliber?


Na but I'm a recoil pussy :Have A Nice Day: 
3006, 270 no can/brake no thanks :Have A Nice Day: 
Don"t really make sense given the size of some of the cals in the safe :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## gimp

> They all go bang and push back a bit.?



there's a noticeable difference in the magnitude of the push

----------


## gimp

> If you were blind folded and fired a few rifles would you put both your testicles on the line to pick the caliber?



If the options were between a .223 and a .30-06, absolutely. I'd even put yours on the line.

----------


## Neckshot

> They all go bang and push back a bit.?


only the dirty one's bro :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

> If the options were between a .223 and a .30-06, absolutely. I'd even put yours on the line.


The old mans sexy little voere( spelling?) 223 definitely louder and i think???% pushed more than the wifes 243 but that was heavy and suppressed.
Point Im tryin to make here is within reason cal is irrelevant in regards to recoil. 
Total weight an stock shape and noise make far more difference to "perceived" recoil.

As i said they all go bang and push a bit.
If you have a ultra light magnum then yea your goin to notice it obviously.

----------


## nor-west

Of all my rifles 2 get my notice the 30:06 Ai with 208 Amax and the 8x57 with the 196 s/b, so if anyone thinks they are like shooting a .223 or .243 they're either having a laugh, weigh about 400kg or are total dickwads.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Of all my rifles 2 get my notice the 30:06 Ai with 208 Amax and the 8x57 with the 196 s/b, so if anyone thinks they are like shooting a .223 or .243 they're either having a laugh, weigh about 400kg or are total dickwads.


Most factory 06 loads available in nz are 150-180gr 
Most factory 08 loads in nz are 150-180gr 
Maybe a 150 fps in between them

Not enough to notice for me anyway.

Like i said non magnum.
A handloaded 30old6AI is basicly magnum performance.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Of all my rifles 2 get my notice the 30:06 Ai with 208 Amax and the 8x57 with the 196 s/b, so if anyone thinks they are like shooting a .223 or .243 they're either having a laugh, weigh about 400kg or are total dickwads.


How much do those rifles weigh and how is the stock shape on them?

----------


## gimp

It's funny watching someone defend an indefensible position

----------


## veitnamcam

My old majestic 308 that had 3 or 4 inches off the barrel was loud as Fuck and light but due to the stock shape it would rotate up around the shoulder making a second shot very difficult.
Anyone who had a go with it said "Fuck that boots!" but it didn't at all(boot that is), it was loud and muzzle jumped.

----------


## GravelBen

I don't have a 30-06. I don't shoot anything that needs a bullet over 150gr, and using a 30-06 over a 308 for 150gr is pretty pointless - long action and a lot of extra bang for what, 80fps.

Haven't used a 30-06 to compare felt recoil, but I'd be confident in picking the difference between a 308 and 270 blindfold and I don't think the 30-06 would be any less. Anyone suggesting a 223 is anything remotely similar must be having a laugh.

Nothing against people who do use them though, whatever floats your boat. If I was buying a new deer rifle these days I'd probably go for something 6.5 or 7mm anyway.  :Wink:

----------


## FRST

Above are my brothers shooting some long range plates with my 1903 30-06.
60 grains of AR2209 pushes a 150 gr boatail out of this rifle at 3000 fps.

Good cartridge that will deal to anything in NZ. Generally feeds quite nicely too, being long and tapered/small neck.

More versatile than .270 due to bullet choice.
Recoil can be hard but anything can be gotten used to with practise or a suppressor.

Popular too, pretty much any sports shop will usually have a packet of rounds on the shelf.

So yeah I'm a fan.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

Nice old rifle

----------


## Spanners

I had a Vanguard in BC stock and thought it was softer shooting that the Vanguard 308 in plastic stock
Think the cheek piece was key.
Only sold it because I picked up a MKV in 270
I like the 30-06

Only other 06 I have is a M1 Garand

----------


## jakewire

> Owen, that  eccentric wharfie chap from Dunedin claims to know a bit about them. I'm surprised he hasn't turned up already.


Yes, may well  have to give him an email Bruce,.
Someone else mentioned an article, I did sugest to him awhile back that we do a joint on the Win and Bdl.
Not sure if he was fussed on the accuracy part [that should get him going].

----------


## jakewire

> I don't have a 30-06. I don't shoot anything that needs a bullet over 150gr, and using a 30-06 over a 308 for 150gr is pretty pointless - long action and a lot of extra bang for what, 80fps.
> 
> Nothing against people who do use them though, whatever floats your boat. If I was buying a new deer rifle these days I'd probably go for something 6.5 or 7mm anyway.


Not too sure about your figures GB, pretty sure i can handload my 06 to damn near 3k or at leat 2950 with a 150gr, whereas i could just touch 2720 ish with my 308. not knocking the 308,the  threads about the 06.
factory 2920 xp win with the 06, but who knows about my chrony

----------


## Wirehunt

> Well. I cannot see no reason, based on the replies, why everybody just dosen' t have a 30 06 .
> Tikka make one don't they?


Need some mouthwash there JW?  Next you'll be buying it from a h&f store.

Had one, it was the rifle that dropped the bullets on top of the ground at Tussocks place at the 1000 yard plate 20 feet short of it.  It's now the 6.5/06 I still haven't got around to shooting.

----------


## gimp

A cursory glance at my reloading manual indicates that you may have confused max loads with starting loads, to only get 2720 with a 150 from .308

----------


## jakewire

Well you'd do best to try in the real world.
A cursory glance at my proven data says  with 46.7gr of 2208 produces groups in the 1/3 range for 3 shots at a average out of a 22' barrel at  2720.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Well you'd do best to try in the real world.
> A cursory glance at my proven data says  with 46.7gr of 2208 produces groups in the 1/3 range for 3 shots at a average out of a 22' barrel at  2720.


I thought you must have cut it in half like everyone seems to do :Grin: 

My old one liked 168s at 2750fps.

I would have got some 3006 dies and had a play with the old mans one but it shoots blue box fed really well and he only uses probably 3rounds a year these days.

Anyone played with 130 Barnes in a 06 or 06ai ?
3300-3400fps ?

----------


## ishoot10s

> Above are my brothers shooting some long range plates with my 1903 30-06.


HSF!  :Omg:  Is that a real, actual, genuine Unertl 8x minus it's recoil spring on an 03A1?  :Cool:   :36 1 8:

----------


## ebf

I agree with VC, recoil is much more about rifle weight, projectile weight and stock design, than caliber specifically. I have rifles that were painful to shoot, once they have a limbsaver on, no worries...

It is also a bit of a "cultural" thing. Where I grew up your first gun is a 22, my second was a 303 or 308 (early teens), and then 30-06 when you are "grown up"...

----------


## GravelBen

> Not too sure about your figures GB, pretty sure i can handload my 06 to damn near 3k or at leat 2950 with a 150gr, whereas i could just touch 2720 ish with my 308. not knocking the 308,the  threads about the 06.
> factory 2920 xp win with the 06, but who knows about my chrony


That was just from 5 minutes looking up Hornady and Winchester factory figures.

----------


## marky123

Best group at 200m yet.
150 gn sierra game king at 2750fps
MARK

----------


## Spook

Good thing it was a target and not a deer...would have knee capped the fucker.

----------


## marky123

yep,it was quite a difference in elevation between 150s and 180s.I need to push the 180s faster but its about the best I can get with 2208(2580fps),any more and the groups start opening up
MARK

----------


## john m

Mine shoots 150's and 180's 5" apart at 100 yds. Groups better with 180 gr.

----------


## marky123

yep.i've had better groups with 150s,but I think I've got recoilitis.

----------


## Danny

> What you after for it Neckshot? I have a thing for both Brnos and .36-06s! 
> 7x57 is another favourite but I need a Mauser in that!


7x57...! Now we are talking!


Dan M

----------


## Wirehunt

Got one of them, well the boy has when he's old enough  :Wink:

----------


## Bill999

iv got one here I baught of a friends wife when he passed away in 7x57. brno 600
baught it thinking it would be a great project rifle 
still sits in my gunsafe, should really sell it

----------


## jakewire

> I thought you must have cut it in half like everyone seems to do
> 
> My old one liked 168s at 2750fps.
> 
> I would have got some 3006 dies and had a play with the old mans one but it shoots blue box fed really well and he only uses probably 3rounds a year these days.
> 
> Anyone played with 130 Barnes in a 06 or 06ai ?
> 3300-3400fps ?


Well I can't understand how you can get that much out of the 308 with a 22" barrel  with the 168gr  VC
 my data indicates the above mentioned 150 gr load,  and less powder gave me less velocity
Rifle was a Winchester Featherweight.

I think I need a faster chrony.

Chornyed the 06 just before xmas again , average 2916

----------


## veitnamcam

That's what it did and comfortably. over an ohler validated to 1100y.
The new old one i haven't really played with yet but 178s are over 2700 in a ladder :Cool:  yet to see if they actually stabilize at range but looks promising.

----------


## veitnamcam

Perhaps look at your rifle and cases instead of your data?

----------


## jakewire

Well bugger, maybe my chrony is shot.
afterall it did 100 fps  faster the other day than it did a day later.

----------


## jakewire

> Perhaps look at your rifle and cases instead of your data?



Just looked at Black Hills data
308 26" barrel 168gr match 2694
306 22" barrel 168gr match 2678,

Hmmm.

----------


## veitnamcam

5 or 6 fireings no case head stamping or shaving tight primer pockets.
The flat primers are fed 215(soft) the ones that look like a starting load are pmc lr.
Both same load.

----------


## 257weatherby

> Well I can't understand how you can get that much out of the 308 with a 22" barrel  with the 168gr  VC
>  my data indicates the above mentioned 150 gr load,  and less powder gave me less velocity
> Rifle was a Winchester Featherweight.
> 
> I think I need a faster chrony.
> 
> Chornyed the 06 just before xmas again , average 2916


I get the same velo (2750) with 168 Amax and a 20" barrel, 130gn TTSX gives up 3100 outa the same 308,  3006 is only more usefull than a 308 when your need is 180gn and above.

----------


## Carlsen Highway

I have got two .30/06's. I bought a second one because I only owned one at the time.

I have used it a lot for the last few years, on fallow and red deer. Have got good loads for a number of bullets/powders, but have settled on 150 grain interlocks at 2950fps with IMR4895 out of a 22 inch barrel, and 180 grain Interlock Round Noses with H4350 getting 2700fps in one rifle and 2800fps in another. A number of loads will go into an inch without too much fuss. I dont really do load development any more, and its not hard to find good loads for a .30/06 at all. 
Overall, the rifles like the 150 Nosler ballistic tips the best for accuracy, but I am not entirely sold on the BT's for an all round bullet, I shoot too much stuff up close.
I have some Sierra 220 grain RN's to play with now. 

I never tried to load it right up for speed, but I suspect it would cause the .308 owners here to change religons if you tried it seriously. The fastest I ever clocked was 3050fps with H4350 and 150g interlocks, but that wasn't even trying.

I have owned four .30/06 rifles by now I think. It's a great hunting cartridge really. And if you dont like the kick or how efficiently it kills, you can download it to mimic a .308. Or even use it as a .30/30 if you want, with the flat nose bullets. (170 grain flatnose bullets shoot really well out of a .30/06 with just about any load - the best being 46 grains of IMR4895 for 2490fps)

Remember, when you buy  a .30/06, it comes with a free .308 and .30/30 at no extra cost.

----------


## 6MMBR

The 3006 far supersedes a 308 in the bush.

Not talking about ballistics or gun wait or any of that non relevant bull shit. 

A it's a long action. 
B you don't need a strap.

You can fit your hole hand around the scope and carry it like a hand bag..
when you see the deer your shooters in ya hand not on your shoulder...

Dead is bloody dead, 

People these days worry less about finding the critters and more on wether a bullet will expand or hit 150fps faster or not.

I recommend a 3006 to any one for the above reason, factory bullet of it goes bang so who gives a fuck and it's fuckn dead job done lets take it home and eat it.

----------


## Kiwi Greg

The 30-06 isn't "sexy" in NZ.
I'm sure if you mucked around a bit with powders etc you could get performance that would surprise most people.
I know I was surprised when I talked to a guy who is using one to great effect on a lot of animals out to some surprising ranges.
That was why I designed my 30-06 imp reamer.
I'm very impressed by it's performance, but as I mentioned the 30-06 or even the 30 cal for some reason or another just isn't "Sexy" here.......

----------


## Shearer

Both my hunting rifles are 30cal (308win and 300wm). But then I'm not particularly sexy either.

----------


## R93

I love the 06' case........Thinking of getting another. Shoulder pushed out to 40 degrees and wrapped around a 6.5mm projectile :Grin:  

Carlos Hathcock managed just fine with a 30-06 :Wink:

----------


## veitnamcam

> 30 cal for some reason or another just isn't "Sexy" here.......


Wash your mouth out!  :Grin:

----------


## Carlsen Highway

People don't think its sexy...probably. 
But some of the things that _are_ considered 'sexy' leave me at a bit of a loss. Like some of the little 6.5 cartridges. 

I know some people are afraid the .30-06 kicks too much, or that its too 'big'. But it is very popular everywhere else, particularly in Africa and Europe. Suprisingly, the .30/06 is quite popular in the UK, from what I am told.

----------


## MattyP

> Well I can't understand how you can get that much out of the 308 with a 22" barrel  with the 168gr  VC
>  my data indicates the above mentioned 150 gr load,  and less powder gave me less velocity
> Rifle was a Winchester Featherweight.
> 
> I think I need a faster chrony.
> 
> Chornyed the 06 just before xmas again , average 2916


I shoot factory 168's with my 20" 308, and average velocity chrony'd is 2700 exactly. 20 shots to crunch the numbers, and GM was there.

So I guess you can get a fair bit faster with Handloaders!

Some 150gr Superformances averaged 2900fps.

----------


## mikee

Surely the most sexy rifle/calibre to own would be a Tikka / 308, the corolla of the rifle world  :Grin: 

and I say this with "tongue firmly in cheek"

----------


## nor-west

> People don't think its sexy...probably. 
> But some of the things that _are_ considered 'sexy' leave me at a bit of a loss. Like some of the little 6.5 cartridges. 
> 
> I know some people are afraid the .30-06 kicks too much, or that its too 'big'. But it is very popular everywhere else, particularly in Africa and Europe. Suprisingly, the .30/06 is quite popular in the UK, from what I am told.


The 30:06 AI I have ( the Alan Carr made one) only boots with a hot load behind the 208 amax, using the 165's it's about the same as the .280 and the .264 mag. I'm probably going to sell it on along with the .264 mag not because of recoil but just the weight of the rifles coupled with my hand and wrist problems (arthritis)  :Sad:

----------


## Normie

I have a hankering for one at the moment. I think 30-06 would be hard to beat as a true all round NZ hunting Calibre. Loaded with Berger's 185gr VLD I'm sure it would perform well at range too.

----------


## marky123

In 20 years of shooting there I knew 4 blokes with a 30-06.5 if you count an AI.

----------


## Brian

They're popular around here I've got three of them

----------


## Tahr

> The 30:06 AI I have ( the Alan Carr made one) only boots with a hot load behind the 208 amax, using the 165's it's about the same as the .280 and the .264 mag. I'm probably going to sell it on along with the .264 mag not because of recoil but just the weight of the rifles coupled with my hand and wrist problems (arthritis)


Hand and wrist problems...(arthritis)... :ORLY:  

Let me or Brian have a look at the .264 before you move it on. Anyway, ring me.

----------


## nor-west

> Hand and wrist problems...(arthritis)... 
> 
> Let me or Brian have a look at the .264 before you move it on. Anyway, ring me.


Yep have to go back the specialist they though it was psoriatic arthritis now they reckon it's rheumatoid arthritis, All I know is it feckin aches.

----------


## Tahr

> Yep have to go back the specialist they though it was psoriatic arthritis now they reckon it's rheumatoid arthritis, All I know is it feckin aches.


I think you missed my point there  :Grin:

----------


## nor-west

> I think you missed my point there


No but your bloody joints are worse than mine otherwise you would of kept that ZG47.

----------


## veitnamcam

As i said earlyer am interested in what sort of speeds people are/can get from a modern 06 with reloading. Factory ammo has to be down for all those old rifles out there and look what can be achieved perfectly safely with good case life in its little brother the 08.

----------


## Carlsen Highway

I got 3050fps with H4350 and a 150 grain bullet in a 24 inch barrel, and I got 3200fps with a Nosler BT 125grain and IMR4895 in a 22 inch barrel. That's the fastest for me, and neither were over max loads. I think I would try RE19 if I was a speed freak; which I'm not really.

----------


## veitnamcam

Reason i ask mainly is Im a 130gr ttsx freak and they like to go fast.

----------


## nor-west

Mine is over 3k with 165GK with both 2209 and 2213sc that's an AI of course with a 24" barrel.

----------


## Shearer

> Reason i ask mainly is Im a 130gr ttsx freak and they like to go fast.


I'm sure a 30 06 will make them go plenty fast.

----------


## veitnamcam

Me too but how fast?
KG you have the selection of powders and inclination to spend all day any day shooting bullets?

----------


## GravelBen

> Me too but how fast?


Based on the examples above, probably 50fps faster than a 308.  :Wink:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Based on the examples above, probably 50fps faster than a 308.


Somehow i doubt that :Grin:

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Me too but how fast?
> KG you have the selection of powders and inclination to spend all day any day shooting bullets?


Which rifle, calibre ?

----------


## veitnamcam

Any modern action decent brass 130ttsx 168 178 amaxes etc out of 3006 or improved to make it interesting :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Any modern action decent brass 130ttsx 168 178 amaxes etc out of 3006 or improved to make it interesting


I've got a barrel chambered in my 30-06 imp & another shorter one off the Titanium that is 30-06ai.

I'm sure I can get it on an action  etc  :Have A Nice Day: 

Even at 24" it goes very well  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## mikee

maybe if I got keen on shooting big brown hairy things I might need to own something other than shotties and rattle guns

What about one of these if I won lotto, 
Merkel Helix

or the "Plain Jane" version

even comes in 30-06, or (308 for VC)what can I say I like nice things

----------


## Rushy

That is a beauty.

----------


## Toby

I love that wood. Can't say I like the way the wood isn't one peice though, looks silly with the space between it

----------


## mikee

> I love that wood. Can't say I like the way the wood isn't one piece though, looks silly with the space between it


I don't mind the 2 piece stock but don't like the stickey outy big mag.

----------


## Carlsen Highway

German tree-stand rifle. Its a beauty, but it looks heavy.

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> I've got a barrel chambered in my 30-06 imp & another shorter one off the Titanium that is 30-06ai.
> 
> I'm sure I can get it on an action  etc 
> 
> Even at 24" it goes very well


Found some pressure data from that barrel.

150 GMX at 3370, 168 Amax at 3200 fps  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Carlsen Highway

> Reason i ask mainly is Im a 130gr ttsx freak and they like to go fast.


With the light Barnes bullets I would try IMR4895 first. (And use the data from IMR themselves.) With the barnes bullets you can load them up a little bit more than normal, but work up carefully in half grains, because with this faster powder the pressure signs come on suddenly.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Found some pressure data from that barrel.
> 
> 150 GMX at 3370, 168 Amax at 3200 fps


Now that is very usable lr velocity compared to 308win at 2750- 168amax and 3180- 130ttsx.
Shame horny don't do a 130 gmx.

----------


## mikee

> German tree-stand rifle. Its a beauty, but it looks heavy.


bare rifle is 2.9kg or 6.4lb, not to bad I thought. Plain Jane version would be most use, no crying if you fell over and scratched the stock

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Now that is very usable lr velocity compared to 308win at 2750- 168amax and 3180- 130ttsx.
> Shame horny don't do a 130 gmx.


Hopefully with the California lead ban coming Hornady will pull finger & make some lighter GMXs, they rock  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> bare rifle is 2.9kg or 6.4lb, not to bad I thought. Plain Jane version would be most use, no crying if you fell over and scratched the stock


A very nice looking rifle for sure, would be interested in seeing the price.

They are quite a few straight pulls available other than Blaser.

----------


## FRST

> HSF!  Is that a real, actual, genuine Unertl 8x minus it's recoil spring on an 03A1?


It's actually a 10x which is externally identical. The recoil spring was removed as per USMC ww2 specs as they found sand would jam the recoil spring. You just have to pull the scope back after each shot!

----------


## mikee

> A very nice looking rifle for sure, would be interested in seeing the price.
> 
> They are quite a few straight pulls available other than Blaser.


Just under 4000 euro thingies

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Just under 4000 euro thingies


So around $7-8k Kiwi buy the time you got it here.....

----------


## R93

> maybe if I got keen on shooting big brown hairy things I might need to own something other than shotties and rattle guns
> 
> What about one of these if I won lotto, 
> Merkel Helix
> Attachment 18108
> or the "Plain Jane" version
> Attachment 18109
> even comes in 30-06, or (308 for VC)what can I say I like nice things



Another wannabe Blaser and its butt friggin ugly. :Have A Nice Day:  Bolt handle would last 5 mins before being bent or snapped off.

----------


## Toby

> Another wannabe Blaser and its butt friggin ugly. Bolt handle would last 5 mins before being bent or snapped off.


Almost as bad as those crappy R93s that blaser shit out  :Grin:   :Psmiley:

----------


## Tahr

> Another wannabe Blaser and its butt friggin ugly. Bolt handle would last 5 mins before being bent or snapped off.


And that groove thing the bolt runs back on would likely be full of grit and snow.

----------


## R93

> Almost as bad as those crappy R93s that blaser shit out



R93 is the *Bolt action rifle of the century* Toby. Done, dusted and documented!!! Nothing more needs to be said :Thumbsup: 

When we go camping I might let you bite down on my blaser :Grin:  Then again Angus can friggin cook!!

----------


## Toby

> R93 is the *Bolt action rifle of the century* Toby. Done ,dusted and documented!!! Nothing more needs to be said
> 
> When we go camping I might let you bite down on my blaser


Only queers and steers own blaser and you dont look like a steer to me 

On that note anyone got a  full metal jacket dvd I can have?

----------


## veitnamcam

Toby the correct spelling is "Blouser"  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Toby

> Toby the correct spelling is "Blouser"


 I was thinking of a name to call em too! Thanks vc

----------


## R93

Fightin words!!!!  :Yuush:  :Fighting: 

Do you know what a torrent file is Toby? Get any movie you want pretty much.

----------


## Toby

> Fightin words!!!! 
> 
> Do you know what a torrent file is Toby? Get any movie you want pretty much.


You're a blouser owner! You can't fight, might break a nail

I know of them. I'll ask a mate when I see him next.

----------


## Rushy

You boys play nicely now! Toby be careful who you pick on pal, R93 was part of the mean green fighting machine that Neckshot, Dundee and I werevpart of so picking on him should worry you as Neckshot, Dundee and I have his back.

----------


## mikee

> Toby the correct spelling is "Blouser"


Yep and Perrazi (spelling) is Poo Art See.


Only cause I can afford neither.  Tried shooting an F3 and a P gun, Didin't magically turn me into the worlds best sporting clays shooter (more the opposite really) so I gave them back



> So around $7-8k Kiwi buy the time you got it here.....


Apparently Shooters Supplies in ChCh have a Merkel (model unknown) with 2 barrels and supressor for around 5k.

And the biggest reason NOT to buy a Blouser is the service from the local agent from what I have heard from several people

----------


## ishoot10s

> It's actually a 10x which is externally identical. The recoil spring was removed as per USMC ww2 specs as they found sand would jam the recoil spring. You just have to pull the scope back after each shot!


Fantastic historic setup.  Great to see it gets out for a blast now and then, well done!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## jakewire

Well,that went pretty well  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Moutere

I can lend you a die set if you want.



> I thought you must have cut it in half like everyone seems to do
> 
> My old one liked 168s at 2750fps.
> 
> I would have got some 3006 dies and had a play with the old mans one but it shoots blue box fed really well and he only uses probably 3rounds a year these days.
> 
> Anyone played with 130 Barnes in a 06 or 06ai ?
> 3300-3400fps ?


I've always had good results from my 3006. It is a pretty light rifle and not plesant to shoot off the bench, but can't say I've ever noticed any recoil lining up on an animal. From memory nothing has ever taken more than a couple of steps.
I do always enjoy reading the banter of cartridge X vs cartridge Y, however if I was starting from scratch again I would probably go with a more efficient cartridge. The 06s authority cannot really be argued with though for NZ class animals.

----------


## veitnamcam

Cheers for the offer but hardly worth it for the amount it gets used.

----------


## Steveh054

OK boys and girls
Just came back from running a few loads through my BSA Majestic 24" barrel using 150gr Interlocks and 63.5gr RE 19 which is quite a stout load, over the Chronie at 3020fps with a variation of 5 -17fps which ain't too bad. Good grouping at an inch so a massive hunting load. Same loads through my BSA Monarch 18 1/2" Barrel 2690fps average, group size actually came down from my normal bush load for this rifle and into less than an inch so pretty happy with that, I just had to know what I was getting after reading this thread. I loaded a few 220gr pills as well and got 2440fps but with a little load development could probably do better but fuck it, I don't need any better so I will spare my rifle and shoulder the wear and tear

----------


## dedubyah

the first rifle I shot was a Weatherby Vanguard in 30-06 and it definitely let you know when the hammer had dropped.
 My latest acquisition is a Husqvarna 30-06 circa 1970s courtesy of the guys at Mainly Hunting in Welly. Saw it and wanted it, beautifully smooth bolt action in a classic mauser action weighing in around 8lbs bare.
 I had a new Hogue recoil pad fitted and with 180gr Federal Blue it recoils softer than my 308 Rem.
 Love it and cant ever see selling it.

----------


## Wirehunt

> Neckshot, Dundee and I have his back.


I'm sure you do, by the back of the neck that is   :Grin:

----------


## Wirehunt

All you modern poofters.  Just get a new 303 and nz is done.

----------


## Carlsen Highway

I have - 



Mint barrel too. Cost $200.

----------


## marron

I have Bern shooting 222, 22-250, 6,5x55, 7x57, 308, 300win mag, 338 win mag.
All have been fine calibers but today i have only 30.06.
I can reload ammunition to shoot all kind of game i will see in europe.

----------


## Rushy

> I have Bern shooting 222, 22-250, 6,5x55, 7x57, 308, 300win mag, 338 win mag.
> All have been fine calibers but today i have only 30.06.
> I can reload ammunition to shoot all kind of game i will see in europe.


Welcome to the forum marron.

----------


## marron

Thx - I live in Denmark so I hope You Will forgive bad spelling and gramma errors.
I find it interesting to see how people live and hunt on the other side of the Earth

----------


## 257weatherby

> Cheers for the offer but hardly worth it for the amount it gets used.


Hey, if you like the TTSX's, and want velocity, try the 110 TTSX, in my heavy barrel 20" 308 I can get 3375 if I ignore the pressure signs, backed off to 3300, pressure signs gone and half to three quarter'' accuracy, out to 300 yards, kills just as fast as the 130, but they start falling outa the sky after that, but you do gotta use the right powder, 2208 no good to me in a short barrel, but in a 3006 might be good, would like to see how fast a 110 could go in a 3006, the little fuckers kill like a lightning strike at 200- who needs a 270!.............

----------


## jakewire

> Thx - I live in Denmark so I hope You Will forgive bad spelling and gramma errors.
> I find it interesting to see how people live and hunt on the other side of the Earth


Welcome mate.

----------


## Ruger1022

I have 2,Ruger 77Mkll RLS and a custom Mauser with a 24'' Douglas barrel the Ruger boots a bit as has a 18.5'' barrel and is just 7Lbs the Mauser is a real pussy to shoot so the rifle and not the calibre makes most of the difference. Both have made most things that they were aimed at lie down and wait for the trip to the freezer. I think that that 30-06 is not that popular as the mainstream media in this country have written about the latest and greatest for as long as the importers have had $ to place ads for the newest thing on their shelves. Just my thoughts

----------


## 260hunter

> As i said earlyer am interested in what sort of speeds people are/can get from a modern 06 with reloading. Factory ammo has to be down for all those old rifles out there and look what can be achieved perfectly safely with good case life in its little brother the 08.


I get 3032 av for 5 shots with 150 interlocts using 54.5 gr of IMR4064. Everything died quick. I have now gone to 165 gr interlocts an AR2209. No great difference in results on animals I just wanted to play around with the same powder I use in the 260

----------


## marron

I went from interlock to interbond. I think the interlock make too large exit wound. Interbond also have a better balistic coefficient.
Don't know if You can use my reloading data. I use Norma 204 and 203 B in my 30.06.

----------


## bill f

the 30-06 Springfield is over 100 years old and because of modern powders, components, and bullets it is better than ever.  the 150 grain pills are within an inch of the .270 at practical ranges and it kills like lighting.
it handles 180 grain and 200 grain better than a .308 because the brass case is a tad larger.  ammo is available worldwide.  it just plain works.  the recoil is a bit more than a .308, but not much more.  an enjoyable article
on the versatility of the cartridge is as follows:

American Rifleman | No Ordinary Rifle

or google .... American rifleman harry Selby no ordinary rifle

the article chronicles the use of a plain ordinary Remington M722 30-06 spr.  used in numerous African safaris over a good many years.  the title could be "no ordinary caliber".  the 30-06 was used to take all manner of antelope, plus leopards, lions, and even a cape buffalo.  it is a very good article and is as much about Harry Selby's bush craft and game knowledge and shot placement as anything else.

----------


## Dama dama

Cool article bill f.   I like the 30/06.  Will rebarrel my Howa .270 in a few years time, or perhaps just buy one, team it up with a .243 and I'll be covered.  Actually will need to add a .416 then totally sorted  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Puffin

My next calibre. Anyone have a Ruger Hawkeye (SS) in 30-06 they are interested in selling please PM ?

----------


## Dama dama

That would be an excellent combo Puffin.

----------


## gundoc

I started hunting in Fiordland with a .30-06 (sporterised Garand) in 1967 and still use two. A Husqvarna with an 8x56 Zeiss for open country, and my custom-made M17 long range rifle with a mildot 6-24 Sightron SIII for 1000 metre shooting.  For bush and similar shorter range hunting I have a Remington Model 7 in .308 with a 3-9 Leupold.  Having said that, I have still shot more animals with a .303 than the others combined, as I started out with one in 1963 and was commercially shooting with it in 1966 when the choppers were just starting up.

----------


## gundoc

> How many moose did you shoot?


I was shooting in upper half of the South Island in those days so they were fairly safe.  The only moose I have seen were dead and hanging on a wall (the last one was in the Swazi shop in Levin).

----------


## gundoc

Hey, I'm with you Tussock!  In addition to my collection of classic firearms I also like classic cars.  I sold my '81 Camaro recently and bought an '04 HSV GTO coupe, but I am happiest in my '91 GMC 350 stepside pickup (although I use a 3 litre HiLux for hunting).

----------


## 7mmsaum

> @gimp take heed. This is an example of a man of both function (3L hilux) but also substance and culture.
> 
> It can't be all be powder coated synthetic glowing dots. The world needs the smell of leather and the shimmer of hand oiled walnut. A fine animal deserves a respectful end from a tool with dignity, not a mechano set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just use the word Fail in a sentence and you will hear his retort  :Have A Nice Day: 

Decent bluing and timber

----------


## gimp

mmhmm

----------


## PerazziSC3

> Just use the word Fail in a sentence and you will hear his retort 
> 
> Decent bluing and timber


whats the details on the 22, looks like something i need

----------


## 7mmsaum

CZ452 american  with a Leupold 3-9-40 on it and a 5 baffle DPT

Seriously quiet with subs,  tames the crack of powerpoints as well.

100yrd zero with 42g powerpoints
50yrd zero with 42g win subs

----------


## jakewire

I bought a CZ 223 yesterday, another wood/blue no plastic job
Took it and the 06 out for a run , the 06 easily shot inside the Cz.
mind you the CZ was only 20 rds old and I had no reloads a only factory hornady.

----------


## gimp

*You're

----------


## kiwijames

> Something a man like  @jakewire or  @Carlsen Highway understands, that a lad like  @gimp just can't grasp is there is a place in the world for a wood blued 30 calibre rifle like there is a place in the world for whiskey and firm women. In his constant pursuit of cold graceless function he has lost sight of the warmth and lustre of polished walnut next to an open fire. He is blind to the depth of deep bluing. But most of all he does not understand that 30-06 is a mans chambering. It does not need technical perfection any more than a classic muscle car needs to race a boy racer up a winding rode. Sure, the boy racer with his technofabulous car wants to race, and he might win, but the guy in the muscle car reclining on leather seats with the deep hum of his engine does not care. He is not looking to win a race to be happy, he already is. 
> 
> 
> Attachment 40504
> Highway and Elliott, Cullers Bivvy ca.2004


You ruined it with the Woman's Weekly or whatever rag in the background if you're trying for any credit.

----------


## veitnamcam

> CZ452 american  with a Leupold 3-9-40 on it and a 5 baffle DPT
> 
> Seriously quiet with subs,  tames the crack of powerpoints as well.
> 
> 100yrd zero with 42g powerpoints
> 50yrd zero with 42g win subs


Your wife has lovely hands  :Grin:

----------


## gadgetman

> You ruined it with the Woman's Weekly or whatever rag in the background if you're trying for any credit.


Pretty much what I was thinking; should have selected something less glossy for arse wipes.

----------


## Full noise

I got a sako a7 in 3006 and bloody love it nice and light to carry kills wat ever gets in its way 
It likes the Winchester ammo tho 3 bucks a pill

----------


## bill f

here is a really good article.  it makes a lot of sense:

https:gunsamerica.com/blog/ross-seyfried-busting-the-magnum-myth

in case I did not do this correctly just google ross seyfried busting the magnum myth....guns America......you will find it and it is a very enjoyable article that full of practical information
about ordinary calibers I.E.  30-06....270win....308win... getting the job done at a lower cost and without a lot of fuss.

----------


## steven

> 8><---
> The reality is it is a good chambering but just not in fashion this decade.


Been reading up on it actually and its spec makes it sort of magnum like before the term was coined.  Yet I know 7mm magnums are popular in NZ, presumably by those with more money than math.....

/me runs and hides..........

----------


## Terminator

Interesting read with some good banter. The poor old 30 06 has been a bit forgotten but is still very useful if your not after a magnum but still want to shoot a heavy bullet.

----------


## bill f

The cartridge  and firearms industry relies upon hyping the new the latest  and greatest ti gin up sales.  Despite this solid performers like the 30-06, 270, 308, etc. prove to be completely  sufficient  to bring home the bacon  year by year.  Its all physics  and there is no free lunch.  A 30-06 best the  latte 7mm-08 in every practical way, but the recoil is about 20% more.  I don't  know too many outdoorsmen who in the field who can capitize on a 1" flatter tragetory at 200 yards.
I can see of no advantage  of the 7mm-08 vs the 308.  The only advantage  the 06 has over the 308 is if you need to shoot 180 to 200 gr. Bullets.  I can't see where the 130 gr 270 outshines the 150 gr. 30-06.......they both are good.

----------


## southernman

> Interesting read with some good banter. The poor old 30 06 has been a bit forgotten but is still very useful if your not after a magnum but still want to shoot a heavy bullet.


Not up here (Canada) be the most recommended rifle cal by far, mind you there are bigger animals and sum with teeth and claws, five bear attatcks so far this hunting season, at I know of two run in with cats, (couger), 3006 till very strong in places. perhaps not Nz, but its likely heavier that need for most deer, waps and samber is a good choice.

----------


## 10-Ring

> ... I'm considering using a softer 150 gr projectile once I run out of the woodies, I think they are a little too hard for small deer.


Try the Hornady Interlock 150 SP - the flat base one not the boat tail.

----------


## bill f

> I have a 30-06.  It kicks like a mule but it only takes one shot to do the business.


Yes.  Best all around caliber ever been made.  The recoil is substantial  less than magnums and if you wisely choose your ammo and bullet weights it will kill any critter on earth.

----------


## deer243

> Not up here (Canada) be the most recommended rifle cal by far, mind you there are bigger animals and sum with teeth and claws, five bear attatcks so far this hunting season, at I know of two run in with cats, (couger), 3006 till very strong in places. perhaps not Nz, but its likely heavier that need for most deer, waps and samber is a good choice.


The 3006 is the best selling cal in the whole of the north American,still very popular overseas. Too many hip office workers in nz have taken up hunting and made the 7m-08 the best selling cal here. Its just the in thing but no difference to a 308...fact is still think the 308 with its better range of projectiles is better and is the mans choice lol

----------


## Steve123

I picked up an old M1917.Still experimenting with what it likes( so far 150 corelokt or super X) With the weight its nice to shoot with 150's, recoils less than my 308 howa. Running 180's give a bit more recoil but nothing unmanageable.
Recoils only noticed on the bench anyhow. The only drawback is finding the right flavour ammo in shops.

----------


## Puffin

Giving away 90+  30-06 brass. See post in Pay IT Forward. PM if interested.

----------


## bill f

For me, residing in the U.S. the chief advantage of the 06 is the unequaled availability of ammo with the 308 win and the 270 win  trailing it, but not by much.

Whatever the 06 can do the 308 certainly comes within 90% plus or minus and 300 yds. In no animal will know the difference.  The 308 win is a bit milder to shoot which is a plus.

----------

